# NJ 1948 plate.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

Here is a 1948 vintage NJ license plate.  I believe the H is for Hudson County, the M stands for Monmouth County and The O means this was used on a taxi or a limousine. Crusty, looks like it was in a mild fire.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Hamco (Jun 10, 2021)

Some of the older plates have nearly as much character as many bottles.  They certainly sell well at the antique store where our booth is.  Nice plate.


----------

